
BMW, Intel and Mobileye Team Up to Bring Fully Autonomous Driving by 2021 - doener
https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/deutschland/article/detail/T0261586EN/bmw-group-intel-and-mobileye-team-up-to-bring-fully-autonomous-driving-to-streets-by-2021
======
d0mme
Oh, of course. Yes. <:

